# what sort of plants for my water?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I was thinking moneywort or a wendtii crypt. Both would have been submerged grown until now. How do you take a plant like that and get it used to emersed growing?

Also, is regular gravel okay if it will have a bit of runoff from the land area?


----------

